# God of War movie



## soliloquy (May 24, 2011)

humm...not sure if the lead is a good role. i can get past the skin color issue, as kratos is supposed to be covered in ash...but i dont know of too many cases of black people in sparta:
God of War (Film) | Facebook

&#8220;God of War&#8221; Movie Script Done, Djimon Hounsou could play Kratos | Game Guru


----------



## jymellis (May 24, 2011)

i think vin diesel would make a good kratos if he didnt make it too riddick.

just hope they dont cast "the rock"


----------



## Tones (May 24, 2011)

If the lead is the rock I'm going to fucking kill myself.


----------



## synrgy (May 24, 2011)

Doesn't matter who's cast. It's still going to suck.


----------



## MFB (May 24, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Doesn't matter who's cast. It's still going to suck.



This.

Not to mention, I MUCH prefer the Wes Anderson version :agree:


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 24, 2011)

At this point I would rather see the movie that comes from that fan trailer...

actually I really want to see it...why can't it be real.


----------



## MFB (May 24, 2011)

I just wanna know who the girl is


----------



## pink freud (May 24, 2011)

They should just do a realistic CGI. No real human can pull off Kratos.


----------



## Mordacain (May 24, 2011)

pink freud said:


> They should just do a realistic CGI. No real human can pull off Kratos.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 24, 2011)

Uhm...what about this guy?
http://www.videogamelookalikes.com/pics/kratos-god-of-war-goldberg.jpg

I doubt they're ever gonna make a god of war movie. If they want to take the stuff from the games and put it into a movie it's gonna be the most expensive film ever


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2011)

Never found the characters compelling enough that it really matters either way who's cast in it, besides appearance.


----------



## Mordacain (May 24, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Uhm...what about this guy?
> http://www.videogamelookalikes.com/pics/kratos-god-of-war-goldberg.jpg
> 
> I doubt they're ever gonna make a god of war movie. If they want to take the stuff from the games and put it into a movie it's gonna be the most expensive film ever



I can't see it. I could see Gerard Butler as a possibility if he got back on the 300 workout 

Wouldn't definitely want an actual actor though, not a wrestler that "thinks" they can act.


----------



## MFB (May 24, 2011)

I love Kratos since he loses everything and constantly gets shit on by trying to regain his place, but aside from that no characters really stand out. Not to mention, in order for them to make the coolest of the bunch, you'd have to make the first two THEN get to III.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 24, 2011)

Nathan jones?
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/tr/thumb/9/9a/Nathan_jones.jpg/300px-Nathan_jones.jpg
He's an actor...kinda 
We just need someone who can pretend to be angry throughout a whole movie!


----------



## MFB (May 24, 2011)

He's too big  Noodles was saying to have that guy be Bane instead of Tom Hardy since he's certainly big enough, but I don't think he'd fit the complex part. The other suitable guy would be the guy who played Ajax in Troy.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2011)

It could be a potentially awesome movie, but it could also be very sucky.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 24, 2011)

I'd rather someone that CAN act do the part vs. someone that looks it and can't act their way out of a bag (Goldberg). Makeup can make him look however they want. Granted, Djimon would have to gain a LOT of muscle, but he's a great actor.

Hell...if Eddie Murphy can be a convincing white Jewish or Italian dude, even with the poorer makeup quality during those times, I don't see how they can't make him look the part. Being into stage/theater/film/makeup/fx/etc, it'd be fairly easy to make him the right "color." Half of the people in 300 are whiter than me but with makeup looked very dark....it's not hard.

Either way, I don't see this being a successful film. Look at the crap we got when they've made: Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, etc. It's all in the writing and direction. Neither the best nor worse actor in the world can pull it off if written and directed poorly.


----------



## Mordacain (May 24, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> Either way, I don't see this being a successful film. Look at the crap we got when they've made: Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, etc. It's all in the writing and direction. Neither the best nor worse actor in the world can pull it off if written and directed poorly.



 the sad thing is that games have already eclipsed movies for me in terms of delivering a compelling story with emotional impact (by and large, though there are of course exceptions). There are few movies I can think of based on video game properties which were worth much.


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 24, 2011)

There is potential to make a really cool stylized revenge film, but Hollywood wont do that


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2011)

The thing is the GOW series is very gory, and with the amount of special effects that would be needed to make a film like this you're looking at a big budget. Now big budget 18 rated films aren't very enticing to studios because they cost a lot and have a smaller audience. Films like Avatar that the whole family can see end up recouping their budget and then some. If you are doing a very gory film with lots of action and cgi, your cost is high but the audience significantly smaller. You either sacrifice a profit to make a film loyal to the inspiration, or you lose some integrity to make it more commercially viable. Most film producers go for the latter and hence end up making films that do better in the box office, but receive more negativity from fans.


----------



## soliloquy (May 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> The thing is the GOW series is very gory, and with the amount of special effects that would be needed to make a film like this you're looking at a big budget. Now big budget 18 rated films aren't very enticing to studios because they cost a lot and have a smaller audience. Films like Avatar that the whole family can see end up recouping their budget and then some. If you are doing a very gory film with lots of action and cgi, your cost is high but the audience significantly smaller. You either sacrifice a profit to make a film loyal to the inspiration, or you lose some integrity to make it more commercially viable. Most film producers go for the latter and hence end up making films that do better in the box office, but receive more negativity from fans.



i could be wrong, but wasn't the 300, the watchmen, sin city all 18A? 
and they all did fairly well at the box office and looked fairly interesting.


----------



## soliloquy (May 24, 2011)

MFB said:


> I just wanna know who the girl is





kratos does SEVERAL girls throughout the game


----------



## MFB (May 24, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> kratos does SEVERAL girls throughout the game



I meant from the "Wes Anderson" trailer  Looks like Felicia Day if she was less clean cut


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i could be wrong, but wasn't the 300, the watchmen, sin city all 18A?
> and they all did fairly well at the box office and looked fairly interesting.



There are always exceptions.  But I doubt it was a smooth ride securing funding for those films.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 29, 2011)

This could be a good movie, but it would prolly end up being watered down and shitty to appeal to the larger audience


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 30, 2011)

If there's a God Of War movie, it should be brutal as hell.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 30, 2011)

FarBeyondMetal said:


> This could be a good movie, but it would prolly end up being watered down and shitty to appeal to the larger audience



Are films not made to make money?


----------



## Pauly (Jun 30, 2011)

There's always this instead.


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 30, 2011)

Pauly said:


> There's always this instead.





Looks not bad but some effects are little bit "cheap".


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 30, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Are films not made to make money?


 
Indiana Jones 4 made $800 million but it was a piece of shit. Often you have to choose between making money and making a decent film. Make decent films and you'll make money and have a better reputation, make shit films and you'll be rich but people will laugh whenever you're attached to work on a film. The trick is finding the balance.


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Indiana Jones 4 made $800 million but it was a piece of shit. Often you have to choose between making money and making a decent film. Make decent films and you'll make money and have a better reputation, make shit films and you'll be rich but people will laugh whenever you're attached to work on a film. The trick is finding the balance.



Some can find the balance between making money and making a good movie. The perfect example to me is Christopher Nolan.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Indiana Jones 4 made $800 million but it was a piece of shit. Often you have to choose between making money and making a decent film. Make decent films and you'll make money and have a better reputation, make shit films and you'll be rich but people will laugh whenever you're attached to work on a film. The trick is finding the balance.



It was dogshit right? Fact remains though that the only incentive for films to get made is to make money. It can't be expected of every film to be a work of art.



OlisDead said:


> Some can find the balance between making money and making a good movie. The perfect example to me is Christopher Nolan.



I agree, though I think that Inception is the only film that he's made where he's actually hit the mark. Inception is the finest (only?) example I can think of that hits the balance that we're all taking about here.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 1, 2011)

Randy said:


> Never found the characters compelling enough that it really matters either way who's cast in it, besides appearance.





I can think of a _lot_ of games I'd love to see film adaptations of, GoW is not one of them. At all.


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 1, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I agree, though I think that Inception is the only film that he's made where he's actually hit the mark. Inception is the finest (only?) example I can think of that hits the balance that we're all taking about here.



I think The Dark Knight is a good example too. I loved that movie.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 1, 2011)

OlisDead said:


> I think The Dark Knight is a good example too. I loved that movie.



i HATED that movie. i thought it was way over hyped due to ledgers death. and all the scenes were stretched out with just slow dialogue. the series is called 'batman!' where is the carnage? where is the action? 

the first bat man on the other hand was amazing (in my opinion)


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 3, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i HATED that movie. i thought it was way over hyped due to ledgers death. and all the scenes were stretched out with just slow dialogue. the series is called 'batman!' where is the carnage? where is the action?
> 
> the first bat man on the other hand was amazing (in my opinion)



I found the first one a little bit boring personnally.


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah pretty sure that guy would have been a Helot, not a Spartan.


Also wish someone had mentioned that first preview was unfunny, dipshit hipster humour. I would have spared myself the annoyance of watching it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 5, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It was dogshit right? Fact remains though that the only incentive for films to get made is to make money. It can't be expected of every film to be a work of art.


 
I don't expect every film to be a work of art, I just think films nowadays rely too much on pretty cgi and big name actors than good writing. They make the film look good as possible to entice viewers in, only to be disappointed at the whole movie itself. Same deal with all these big budget cgi films. They only sell well because people think they'll be good based on the trailers. It is a lazy approach to filmmaking, and half of these movies would be better (and still probably do as well financially) if they were written well. Nolan for instance has big budgets and maintains a high standard of writing, nd his films do very well. It's not like it's a big ask to have a decent storyline.


----------



## hereticemir (Jul 5, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> humm...not sure if the lead is a good role. i can get past the skin color issue, as kratos is supposed to be covered in ash...but i dont know of too many cases of black people in sparta:
> God of War (Film) | Facebook
> 
> God of War Movie Script Done, Djimon Hounsou could play Kratos | Game Guru



Sparta was a state of slaves. If you read up on some history you would know that it is completly possible. Acient Rome was pretty much like america is now accept we did not not sleep with children like they did. Monetery system check, Pagan gods check, crazy sex ideology check, corrupt politicians check, gladiator games minus the killing check, military presence in all of their territories check. Also i have never played the game god of war but i have seen screen shots did they ever show Kratos with out the ashes covering his flesh?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 5, 2011)

hereticemir said:


> Also i have never played the game god of war but i have seen screen shots did they ever show Kratos with out the ashes covering his flesh?



Yeah, they show him in a bunch of flashback clips without the ash. What's funny about this thread is that the voice actor for Kratos is a black dude (also known from the hit 90's show, Living Single. He was Kyle, if you can remember.)


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 5, 2011)

EDIT: Doublepost


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Mordacain (Jul 5, 2011)

hereticemir said:


> Sparta was a state of slaves. If you read up on some history you would know that it is completly possible. Acient Rome was pretty much like america is now accept we did not not sleep with children like they did. Monetery system check, Pagan gods check, crazy sex ideology check, corrupt politicians check, gladiator games minus the killing check, military presence in all of their territories check. Also i have never played the game god of war but i have seen screen shots did they ever show Kratos with out the ashes covering his flesh?



Sparta was a state of Greek slaves. Slaves were not imported from Egypt like in other countries. They actually had more of a class system then what we think of as slavery here. The helot class was comparable (socially speaking) to the lowest cast in Indian society. 

And yes, they showed him without ashes, just like a buff mediterranean dude.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 6, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> I can think of a _lot_ of games I'd love to see film adaptations of, GoW is not one of them. At all.



I can't think of any, they always end up being terrible even with good intentions. Kratos is like the most unlikable, one-dimensional character ever, even for a game. His character is literally:


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 7, 2011)

God Of War is an entertaining game. But it would make a horrible movie. 

I can imagine it being something like Clash Of The Titans, which is among the worst movies i've ever seen. Pure garbage.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 8, 2011)

It wouldn't be a film you'd go to see for the storyline, but it could be done well.


----------



## MFB (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't know, the storyline itself IS pretty cool; Spartan general asks for help from the Gods he has so willingly served, they end up betraying them and he seeks vengeance AGAINST them for it? I'd see a movie about that, especially a well done one. 

In the ORIGINAL God of War, Kratos fits the definition of a Greek tragic hero since he falls from a position of power, then seeks to restore it, but over time he really just becomes this dark son of a bitch who's only out for blood. But I still love God of War 3 so fuck y'all


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> It wouldn't be a film you'd go to see for the storyline, but it could be done well.



So you could think about Clash Of The Titans as well. But no. It failed on every level. And im afraid the same would happen for GOW movie.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 9, 2011)

MFB said:


> I don't know, the storyline itself IS pretty cool; Spartan general asks for help from the Gods he has so willingly served, they end up betraying them and he seeks vengeance AGAINST them for it? I'd see a movie about that, especially a well done one.
> 
> In the ORIGINAL God of War, Kratos fits the definition of a Greek tragic hero since he falls from a position of power, then seeks to restore it, but over time he really just becomes this dark son of a bitch who's only out for blood. But I still love God of War 3 so fuck y'all


 
God of War 3 was the best of the games imo. The series highlighted the imperfection of the Gods, and how corrupt with power they had become themselves. It reflects the saying 'God made man in his own image'; if man is capable of evil, then so are Gods. Kratos just takes his quest of vengence to the highest possible level. He was driven insane by visions of him murdering his own family, and came to realise that either he would be released in death or by killing absolutely everyone involved in his slavery and eventual banishment to Hades. Either way, he only has one option: kill until he is free of his torment, whether he wins or loses in the longrun.



Black_Sheep said:


> So you could think about Clash Of The Titans as well. But no. It failed on every level. And im afraid the same would happen for GOW movie.



Like I said, it _could_ be done very well. However I lose more and more faith in the big blockbuster directors and writers every day.


----------



## Trail of Dead (Jul 9, 2011)

MFB said:


> I don't know, the storyline itself IS pretty cool; Spartan general asks for help from the Gods he has so willingly served, they end up betraying them and he seeks vengeance AGAINST them for it? I'd see a movie about that, especially a well done one.
> 
> In the ORIGINAL God of War, Kratos fits the definition of a Greek tragic hero since he falls from a position of power, then seeks to restore it, but over time he really just becomes this dark son of a bitch who's only out for blood. But I still love God of War 3 so fuck y'all



I completely agree. Also, there have been a shit ton of movies mentioned in this thread that people say are "garbage" such as IJ4, Clash of the Titans etc...I actually LOVED those movies and own them on Bluray. 

A GoW movie would be great if it was a CGI version. Beowulf had some awesome CGI work, sometimes you watch it and you can't even tell Anthony Hopkins isn't Anthony Hopkins. It's unreal. They could do a GoW and use the guy that really does the voice for it. Why not? Ray Winstone isn't buff like Beowulf....he's a fat guy with a raspy voice.


----------

